

Why Most Businesses Fail (A Theoretical Model)  - tyn
http://www.marktaw.com/Work_and_Business/Why-Businesses-Fail.html

======
gcheong
"If you daydream about quitting your day job to work on your business that's
just an indication that you don't want to work on your business. Otherwise,
you'd spend all your spare time, and some non-spare time working on your
business. You'd spend evenings, weekends, and more of your work hours than you
should actually working on your business. If you're not doing that now,
quitting won't change a thing."

This is very good food for thought.

------
virtualmwh
Zero income for 96 months? What's this business do, grow and sell Bonsai
trees?

~~~
DenisM
it's not zero, it's just below expenses, and waaay below accumulated debt.

